# Definitive Technology ProCinema 1000 system



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

1 ProCenter 2000
4 ProMonitor 1000's
1 ProSub 1000

Anybody have any experience with this particular system?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I installed A LOT of these a while back. 

In general, it is a great HT system for a small/mid sized room. If you have a large room, I would recommend getting a larger subwoofer. The Prosub 1000 is nice and is pretty clean/tight if not pushed too hard, but it will _not_ fill a large room with _deep_ bass.

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for in an answer; do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I installed A LOT of these a while back.
> 
> In general, it is a great HT system for a small/mid sized room. If you have a large room, I would recommend getting a larger subwoofer. The Prosub 1000 is nice and is pretty clean/tight if not pushed too hard, but it will not fill a large room with deep bass.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for in an answer; do you have any specific questions?


Do you think it is worth upgrading from the ProCenter 1000 to the ProCenter 2000? I've demoed the 1000 at BB and was impressed by the quality of sound while being powered by a receiver comparable to mine (90 watts per ch).


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Do you think it is worth upgrading from the ProCenter 1000 to the ProCenter 2000? I've demoed the 1000 at BB and was impressed by the quality of sound while being powered by a receiver comparable to mine (90 watts per ch).


I would have to know your budget, but if you are happy with the 1000, then stick with it. I would put the money toward a bigger sub. HOWEVER, the center channel is very important to HT; upgrading the center will (almost) always improve SQ.

I know that I have given you two different answers, but -again- I don't know your budget, room size or listening habits. I promise that I'm not trying to confuse you. :innocent:

If you listen to rap, hard rock, organ or any _bass heavy_ music in a _large_ room at _loud _volume, then go for a bigger sub. If you only watch romantic comedies and listen to lite jazz at "lowish" volume in a small/mid-sized room, the center channel upgrade may be a better option. :scratch: 

I doubt that you would regret _either_ upgrade; both will make a difference. It just depends on your needs. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I would have to know your budget, but if you are happy with the 1000, then stick with it. I would put the money toward a bigger sub. HOWEVER, the center channel is very important to HT; upgrading the center will (almost) always improve SQ.
> 
> I know that I have given you two different answers, but -again- I don't know your budget, room size or listening habits. If you listen to rap, hard rock, organ or any bass heavy music in a large room at loud volume, then go for a bigger sub. If you only watch romantic comedies and listen to lite jazz, the center channel upgrade may be a better option. :scratch:


I am willing to spend up to $2300. I'm primarily a movie watcher with no real interest in listening to music. As far as movies go, I tend to watch films that fall into the drama, thriller and action genres. 

By the way, the reason why I haven't demoed the ProCenter 2000 is because for some reason BB doesn't carry it. I'm wondering if I would be able to appreciate the upgrade in the center with my current receiver's wattage rating.

I'm embarrassed to admit I don't know the exact measurements of my living room but I would venture to say it falls into the small/medium category.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is the manual for the Procenter 1000 and 2000; the 2000 is slightly more efficient (more volume with less power), has larger mids/woofers and better bass response. Your AVR's power rating shouldn't really matter in this case.

Upgrading the center is a great way to improve HT as it improves the clarity of the dialog on screen. The center channel is one of the most important speakers in a HT set-up. I'd still try to wrangle a bigger sub into the system _if_ it's possible; you will not regret it. Many may disagree with this statement, but when it comes to movies, the center and sub may be _THE_ most important speakers in your system.

If you can only upgrade one, you could always do the center now and add a second subwoofer later. :spend: :hsd:


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a procenter 1000, then upgraded to a 2000. Had the monitor 1000's as well. My only compaint, and Def Tech will recommend this, is crossing the center around 90 and the fronts around 100hz. This localizes the sub more. I also like my movies to be cranked, so I finally gave in and bought a big Klipsch center with 6.5" woofers and the towers with dual 8's. Big difference, but also big price difference. 

IMO, the 5.25 woofers sound great, but the system lacked in the midbass area (all of this was coupled with a kilpsch sub 12). Great for it's price, but it left me wanting more.

I wouldnt trade me Klipsch stuff, been real happy.

To answer a later question, Id def recommend the center 2000 over the 1000.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

For the budget, and just going off my experience, here is an option (keep in mind their are tons of options for $2300)

Fronts - Klipsch RF-62II towers $1000 for pair from auth dealer
Center - Klipsch RC-52 II $350
Rears - Klipsch RB-51 II $420 pair
Sub - Hsu VTF2 MK4 $580 shipped

Lot more fire power there, and it may be a little over your budget, but as someone who owned the Def Tech speakers, and then swapped to Klipsch Ref II, it's the best I can recommend from my experience.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

GoNoles said:


> For the budget, and just going off my experience, here is an option (keep in mind their are tons of options for $2300)
> 
> Fronts - Klipsch RF-62II towers $1000 for pair from auth dealer
> Center - Klipsch RC-52 II $350
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation.... I'll have to look into the Klipsch before I make the big decision.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

The horns took a little while to get used to, but the reference series line now are not as bright as older models, which people made the "fatiguing" comment. They are extremely efficient so you don't need a lot of power to drive them, and I love the way they sound for both music and movie blu-rays. It's took me a couple of weeks to get used tot he change from the dome tweeters to the horns.

Just being able to cross the fronts and center at 80hz, instead of higher helped a low. With the 1000 monitors needing to be crossed higher, there were a few times a week where deep voices from certain tv shows where droning from the sub, and thats kinda annoying. The 1000's can be crossed at 80hz, but I was not happy with their performance, they tended to want to dance a bit on their 3 legged base, and rattled. I then bought the def tech stands, made for the pro monitors (speaker actually mounts to stand with screws) and it was much better, but I still dont feel those 5.25" woofers handle 80hz bass well.


----------



## notepu (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a 67 year old male with somewhat impaired hearing, especially midrange. The TV is in my den which is about 450 sqft with a 14ft vaulted ceiling and with 1/2 of one end open into a 150 sqft breakfast area. I was running a Bose 1-2-3 system with my LED TV but COULD NOT understand much of the movie dialogue, esp. with the least bit of sound effects, etc. Was constantly asking, "What'd they say?" I bought a $3500 in the ear hearing aid which did not help a bit. It just amplified EVERYTHING, making the problem "louder". I returned it and got a refund. I was troubleshooting another problem with my Bose system online a few weeks later when I read about the midrange deficiencies of my system which was intended as a simulated surround system that I "won" 10 years ago. So I investigated a better system and my designated expert, [my son] suggested a Denon AVR-2213CI or better with a Definitive Technology Procinema 1000 system. He urged that I upgrade to the Procenter 2000 midrange to improve my chances of hearing movie dialogue under all sound effects conditions. This system including the Denon AVR-2213CI, 3 speaker brackets, cabling, new speaker wire, totally installed cost 1/2 the hearing aid cost plus about $350. I think prices are up 5-10% since my purchases in July. My son wanted $1000 to install the system if I helped, and -0- if I didn't. I left the room after moving some furniture and placing the speakers, LOL!

I was pleased with the results after running the Audyssey auto speaker setup, but there were still some bass effects limiting the dialogue clarity on some movies. So I starting experimenting with the manual set up audio menu variables and recording settings. Ultimately, I've been able to tweak my system so that I can hear movie dialogue under all extremes of background effects and get great range including bass on music channels. Not only that, I play the system volume about 15-20 db lower late night so as not to vibrate the rest of the household out of bed when I'm enjoying an action movie and can still "hear" the dialogue nearly as well, loosing perhaps a little of the movie theater effect but not much. I'm sure many of you don't mind fiddling with settings under different conditions or when listening or watching different programming. But I just want to adjust the volume one time and watch my movie or listen to my music. I have to preserve my divorce...the ex is my house mate and complains about the rumbling if I don't cut the volume after she retires to her bedroom. Since I can't divorce her again unless we remarry first under Texas law, I lower the volume, LOL!

I'm no video/audio geru by any means, just an older guy who wants to hear and enjoy the programming I choose at any given time. I'm sure many other AVR brands and Denon models would work well with this speaker set up. I cannot write about the Procenter 1000 standard midrange since I opted for the 2000 from the beginning. Hope this is helpful to those considering this Def Tech system.


----------



## koenwuyts (Oct 8, 2012)

I have had the Pro Monitor 1000, Pro Center 1000 & Pro Sub 1000 as front speakers for 2 years (without any surrounds) and they sounded great, one of the best speaker systems I had owner up till then. Powered by a moderate Yamaha RX-V663.

Since then we move do a bigger house, and I've added the Mythos STS in front, and moved the Pro Monitors to the back as surround. Also change to receiver to an Onkyo TX-NR 5007, Since the beginning when I bought the Pro Monitor series, I had the Mythos STS upgrade path in mind. this will take it from a very good system, to a louder even beter system.

In my oppinion you can't go wrong with the Pro Monitors from DefTech. At least I'm very happy with them still.


----------

